# George Gremlin (Picture Heavy!)



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

George's story can be found in Cat Tails. 
George is a Maine **** mix (we are not sure what breed the mama was, but the dad was Maine ****) and is currently ten months old. He was diagnosed Feline Leukemia positive on December 12th. I hope to be able to post pictures of our fun or cute moments to have them forever even when he leaves me.

~"Some Angels are just too precious to stay here for long."~

This is George 2-6 weeks old.

























George's first encounter with Christmas bow-ties.








(Not his favourite. But hey, it was Christmas)

Silly Moments:









































Sleeping precious baby pictures:









































"That's enough pictures, mom!"


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

He's a great looking cat. Enjoy every moment together.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My Aaaaw for the day......he's beautiful and precious!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

NebraskaCat said:


> He's a great looking cat. Enjoy every moment together.


Thank you. We definitely try!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

catloverami said:


> My Aaaaw for the day......he's beautiful and precious!


Thank you so much!


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

He is adorable!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

The kitten pics are adorable, and he has grown into a gorgeous kitty. I love the pic of him on his back with his forelegs and paws curled under and the one of him under the covers - and of course that first pic where he's draped over cat tree!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you! He is a very silly kitty!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful kitty!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful cat! :heart


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

Time Bandit said:


> Beautiful cat!


Thank you!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

George is currently in the hospital with Bronchitis so I thought I'd post some more pictures of him.. This house feels so empty without the sound of his collar bell ringing and my feet are cold without my little heater..


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Absolutely precious as a baby and totally handsome as an adult! Prayers for George and you!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

George is a beautiful boy! Thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

George is indeed, a Very Handsome Boy! He looks like a Teddy Bear, you just want to cuddle with...♡♡♡
Sharon


----------

